# Emperor in rattlesnake



## Steve Smith (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't know what type. kind of looks like western diamondback. I bought the blank years ago and was intimidated regarding the brittleness of the resin.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sssssssssaaayyyy.....that looksssssssss real ssssssssssssnazzzy. Nicely done...


----------



## Steve Smith (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 25, 2016)

Muy masculino


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 25, 2016)

Cool


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 26, 2016)

Wow! Awesome pen!


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 26, 2016)

Nicely done.
A Don Ward blank?

Les


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 26, 2016)

That is SO cool!


----------



## Steve Smith (Apr 26, 2016)

@rdabpenman No, it was some guy from IAP I bought it from that was doing his own casting.


----------



## GeorgeS (May 2, 2016)

Thats very sharp!


----------



## JR Parks (May 2, 2016)

Steve,
Very good looking pen. It is just a a leap of faith to turn those high dollar blanks. The next one is not as scary.


----------

